# 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 27, 2009)

It is Spring and time for my Open House! I know mostwon't travel to VA, but I wanted to extend an invitation to all. It will be April 4th from 9:00 to 3:00.

Yes next weekend. I just hope we can get ready in time. With all the rain we are getting, it won't be easy. Gotta wash all the inventory getting the winter grime off. We also have to get several trailers ready for delivery and take delivery on thenew ones arriving. Already bit the bullet and asked Rod for help. :disapprove:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Now Ken you know that Rod want wash his own MH, much less someones else's.  BTW I will be there next Friday so if I can help you out just let me know. I am not afraid of hard work, I can stand/sit and watch people do it all day. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: . see you next Friday


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 27, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Ken-
We will be there - we will be pulling the boat down on Friday after work and coming for the festivities on Saturday.  I am taking the following week off for spring break, so I will be working until 5 or later...I'd love to help as I might learn something from the masters, but not this time.  

We're sitting in our Gulf Stream right now...first night in it for the season!  Everything is working like a champ!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 27, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Listening to the rain Becky?  Looking forward to see your guys!  We just might find something for you to do on Sat!!!  Just kidding, come and have fun.

Hollis, everyone needs some support, thanks for yours!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

well ken sorry for not being able to come to the OH ,,, something else poped up ,, and can't make it ,,,,  :disapprove:  :disapprove: 
 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  Got ya ,,, i am gonna be there ,, no doupt ,,, but i think hollis would be the best help u can get  :approve:    i know Linda get's tired of watching u mess things up ,,, so hollis can sit and watch ,, instead of Linda this yr   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

well Rod someone has to do it----chat now


----------



## SmokinT (Mar 27, 2009)

RE: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Ken. The closest I've been to VA is Tennessee. That's not too bad, considering I'm originally from CA! I'd love to make it for next year and help you out. I'm fabulous at washing and waxing MH's! But, I must warn you, I'm a bit of a perfectionist so it might take me all day to do just one!  :evil:  For this Spring (and summer) season, I wish you the best of sales!


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 28, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Ken-
If Drew is with us, you know he would be happy to help!  Actually, we all would be.  I will return the sink covers to you -- they weren't the right ones either!  The rain was awesome for sleeping.  I did figure out that the furnace works better when the propane tanks are open!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 28, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Long range forecast is for April 4th is partly cloudy!!      Been getting way too much rain around here the last few days.  Need it to dry up so we can get ready.


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 29, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Our boat is in a big storage shed on the wettest part of our property.  It's supposed to rain here again Wednesday and Thursday, I might need to put the Durango in 4WD to get the boat out.


----------



## rjf7g (Apr 4, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Kenneth-
Glad you had a beautiful day.  It looked like your turn out was pretty good and it sure was a treat to meet Rod and his wife as well as Hollis.  It was good seeing you, Linda, and Brian.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

now becky ,, i was jsut about to post about all that ,, but u beat me to it   
But it was very nice meeting u ,,, and since i already new the other 2 (hollis and Ken )    ,,, but it was a nice day ,,, kinda windy ,, but turned out nice ,,, i reallly wished i could have stayed longer ,,, and went to Ken's ,, they were having BBQ tonight ,,, last night was a pot luck ,,, but one of these days ,, i will ,, but had a great time ,,, and found out that Ken's Gulf Stream rep ,,, has family ties ,, here in Greenback ,,, and alot in PF also ,,,, who would have known    ,,, the great people u meet at one of these things ,,,  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Apr 4, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Well we missed you again this year Ken but will be that way sooner or later.  Was hoping to be on up that way by now but have settled in the Ga Mnts for the time being.  Will leave tomorrow but don't know where we'll be going.  They are calling for snow so might hang here to see if it falls.


----------



## *scooter* (Apr 5, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Thanks for the invitation but we also won't be able to attend.  From Ca. just can't make it.  Hope and sure everyone will have a good time.


----------



## *scooter* (Apr 5, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Thanks for the invitation but we also won't be able to attend.  From Ca. just can't make it.  Hope and sure everyone will have a good time.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 5, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Good to hear you had a big turnout. And hopefully a sale or three. Like Chelse we missed another. But it's on our short list once we get to travel.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 5, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Hey everyone.  Finally back on here tonight.  Had a great time meeting Hollis and Maria.  They came in their MH and stayed with us in our "field".  FINALLY the wind died last night and we had a campfire.  Everyone warmed up to it and ate great food.  We hit our own trailers about 10:00 last night and ended the day.
Becky and Rod, glad you made it and I hope in the future, more from here can meet each other.  Although we did not seal any deals yesterday, I think quite a few will come from it.  Lots of folks shopping and hopefully will come back.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

FIRST OF ALL let me say, thank you to (Ken) Kenneth and Linda for being a great host at the OH and invited Maria and I to the OH and camping on his land. Not only does he have a great business  he also has a nice home and some nice VA farm land . After the OH we set up camping at his farm with some great camping with many of his and Linda friends. The rain did subsides but the wind didn't for a day or so. The first night we had roasted chicken noodle and so many types of deserts to mention, but I will say one PECAN PIE. The next evening we started the a camp fire and once again everyone was entertained with more camping and other type of stories. Sitting around the fire we all eat some great BBQ and all the trimming to include more pecan pie and more deserts,  like the great tasting JELLO!!!. For those who could not make it, SORRY, you really missed a great event. I only hope my manners was good enough to be invited back.  THANKS KEN


----------



## brodavid (Apr 6, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Sorry could not make it, waiting to get better so I can handle meeting Rod in May
Glad you had a great time and turn out, see ya ASAP


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Bro David, you don't have to be in a ship shape condition to meet Rod, he is so down the earth and easy going. He and his wife are great people who I consider a good friend. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Thanks ,, Hollis ,, but u may be leading dave down the wrong path    :laugh: 
Btw Dave ,,, Ken was in u'r back yard today ,,, yep ,, delivered a tt to Lakewood rv resort ,,, ,, called me about ,, 2:30 ,,, just to give me heck about being on the ocean ,,, and he was ,,, put his phone to the waves ,,, but he kinda had some probs with the tt he took in on trade ,,, the hitch was bent ,,, i know why ,, and he does too ,,, but this is not the place to bash ,,, so i'll leave it at that  :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Apr 6, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

But I want him to wash and wax my wheelchair, jk
I am counting the days when he comes to the beach and when I leave town, just picking on Rod
I am glad all of you had a great time last weekend at the OH,
I had to stay in bed, not bad but not good,
take care and God Bless


----------



## rjf7g (Apr 7, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

So Ken did get by the ocean...I figured he would just so he could pick on Rod.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 7, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Yes, I went and stood on the beach.  Had to, just can't drive that far and not do it.  Sorry for the voice mail Rod, had to do that too.   

David, I completely forgot that you lived there, but after having to change tires and figure out how to keep the coupler closed, it was almost 4:00 when I left, and I had to go.


----------



## brodavid (Apr 7, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

It is ok, I do not get alot of visitors because most want to stay away, must be my personality, or my guard JK
Just glad someone beat 730 to the ocean this year, and glad that you made it back safe
God Blessings to you and yours


----------



## C Nash (Apr 7, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

Bro Dave, we were at Myrtle Beach and told them all kind of stories about Rod.  All the CGs said that they were going to close all the beaces to him this year   :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

u musta put in a "good word " then Nash ,,, they think i stalk the fish that swim by the shore ,,, whew ,, good thing u told them about me ,,, now i can relax when i go down next month    :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Apr 8, 2009)

Re: 2009 Open House at Grandview Trailer Sales

they are setting up new ordinances in the beach area for the month of may and I thought it was only for the bikers, Now the truth is out, Chelse told them about Rod coming to the beach,


----------

